# Starter set never changes?



## Insanity

I don't play Fantasy, but I just noticed that ever since I 1st got into the hobby, around 5 - 6 years ago, I have never seen the starter set change from Island of Blood. Whereas in 40K there have been at least 3.

Is there any particular reason for this? Is the pack just so balanced for new players that it doesn't need to be changed?


----------



## Nacho libre

War.... War never changes.

To be honest im not really sure why they never change the fantasy starter kit. Its just a hunch but i think it might be due to their being less players in fantasy than 40k.


----------



## kickboxerdog

the box set does change and its last change was in 2010 when we got island of blood with the release of the 8th edition rules before that we had battle of skull pass









so maybe were see another box set due out with 9th ed when they finally get around to releasing it.


----------



## Insanity

Huh, well what do you know. Apparently I don't remember 14 year old me's memories as much as I thought.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Insanity said:


> Huh, well what do you know. Apparently I don't remember 14 year old me's memories as much as I thought.


ha ha I know the feeling I had to look it up as I knew there was one released in the time scale u said but wasn't sure


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Starter sets over the years:
HE vs O&G
Bretts vs Lizzies
Empire vs O&G
Dwarfs vs O&G
HE vs Skaven

Those are all I can remember off the top of my head. I'm pretty sure the early HE vs O&G one had printed cards to use as models.


----------



## Tawa

KarnalBloodfist said:


> I'm pretty sure the early HE vs O&G one had printed cards to use as models.


That was your HE Prince on a Dragon, and the Orc Warboss on a Wyvern. I think a Rock Lobber too


----------



## crimson skull

It was eltharion on his griffon, not prince on dragon lol.


----------

